# Direct TV AM21 66.1 on 9.1 and 66.1 9.1 nowhere to be found



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

I have Direct TV with a HR21-100 and a AM21, recently in the last couple of weeks the OTA on one of my channels began acting up.

I live in Columbus GA/Phenix City AL DMA zip 31909
according to my guide I get
I get
3.1 - real ch15
3.2 - real ch15
9.1 - real ch9 or 11 ?
9.2 - real ch9 or 11 ?
28.1 - never got it I think it is in another direction
28.2 - never got it I think it is in another direction
28.3 - never got it I think it is in another direction
38.1 - real ch35
38.2 - real ch35
54.1 - real ch49
54.2 - real ch49
66.1 - real ch47 new after the transition

what is wierd is that periodically my 9.1 channel will just start showing what is on channel 66.1. I am not sure how often this happens but atleast 3 times in the past week. to fix it I have to reset my antenna and then run the antenna intitialization again then it will work till it just up and glitches again.

Does anyone know how to fix this. I called DTV and they swore that you could NOT have OTA integrated into the guide.
Joe


----------

